# how to e-mail a photo



## dave28 (15 Dec 2006)

This should be easy but I can't attach a photo to e-mail. The prompt says "file too large". The camera was set at max. resolution - 6m - when photos were taken. Is there a way ?
Thanks. Dave


----------



## Ann-Marie (15 Dec 2006)

In microsoft Photo Editor you could change the size by clicking Image and then re-size


----------



## Satanta (15 Dec 2006)

What size is the image? 

Most inbox's have a max size they will allow. Some outbox's are the same. Anything under 2mb will be fine, from there up depends on the e-mail accounts in question.

You may need to change the format of the pic to reduce the size (.tiff, .jpg etc.). You could also "zip" the file to reduce the size (using a utility like winzip).


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2006)

How big is the image file? What email client/service are you using? Does this error message appear when you attach the file or when you actually attempt to send the file? If you are using _Outlook Express_, right click on the file in _Windows Explorer _and choose _Send To -> Mail Recipient _then it should ask if you want to resize the image file for sending which will reduce the size (and quality) but allow it to be sent (assuming there are no further size limits - e.g. at the email service side).

_Post crossed with previous two. _

Note that zipping most image files is unlikely to reduce the size since they are already compressed! The exception would be something like _RAW _image files which are not compressed.


----------



## Satanta (15 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Note that zipping most image files is unlikely to reduce the size since they are already compressed! The exception would be something like _RAW _image files which are not compressed.


Stand corrected on that one then. Been a while since I've considered any of the different compression types (lossy, lossless...) but had assumed the zip compression would still assist. (Personally most image files I send are through ppt's so never really noticed as the overall ppt is reduced in size)


----------



## dave28 (15 Dec 2006)

All the photos I have saved are approx 1400kb. I only use eircom webmail (I dont use e-mail too often & often check mail from different PC's so I dont bother with outlook)
When I select the photo as a file attachment there is a delay of 1-2 mins then "file too large" appears


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2006)

1.4MB is a large but not outrageous attachment size. I suspect that _eircom's_ webmail has some limit on email/attachment size so you'll probably need to reduce the size of the image file somehow or use another email service. Have you tried _Gmail_?


----------



## dave28 (15 Dec 2006)

Thanks for that - I'll try a friends mail account - outlook or gmail - that will indicate if webmail is the problem. Appreciate your suggestions - as you probably can see I'm pretty new to this lark
regards  Dave


----------



## beezer (15 Dec 2006)

dave28 said:


> This should be easy but I can't attach a photo to e-mail. The prompt says "file too large". The camera was set at max. resolution - 6m - when photos were taken. Is there a way ?
> Thanks. Dave


 

If it's a really big file why not use something like http://www.yousendit.com/ .This allows you to send a file up to 100MB to any email address.


----------



## Pee (15 Dec 2006)

I use Picasa for photo editing, filing, viewing and emailing. It automatically reduces the size of the photo and you can send multiple photos on the same eamil and it's Free.

Download from here - http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## bskinti (16 Dec 2006)

Try it from other side, arrange your photos that you want to mail ,hold left mouse and drag a hilite over all photos,then go into square and right click >send to,and windows will ask if you want to re-size > agree, they will go into mail as attachment and then do your writing when you send they will go at about 50 to 60kb's


----------



## ClubMan (16 Dec 2006)

Not if you're using a wemail service as the original poster is!


----------



## dave28 (16 Dec 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help - I have set up a Gmail account & sent photos with no difficulty.I think I might phase out my webmail now - Gmail is more convenient and seems to allow larger attachments. I will try the other suggestions in time.
Regards & thanks
Dave


----------



## dave28 (16 Dec 2006)

Pee said:


> I use Picasa for photo editing, filing, viewing and emailing. It automatically reduces the size of the photo and you can send multiple photos on the same eamil and it's Free.
> 
> Download from here - http://picasa.google.com/



I have downloaded Picasa & found it excellent. So easy for viewing & e-mailing
D


----------



## jprender (17 Dec 2006)

Can you not just hold it up to the screen and press <send> ?


----------



## flyconn (17 Dec 2006)

Does the recipient need to have downloaded Picasa in order to view the photos?


----------



## Guest109 (17 Dec 2006)

with a yahoo email addy you have a much larger amount of storage space


----------



## Pee (17 Dec 2006)

flyconn said:


> Does the recipient need to have downloaded Picasa in order to view the photos?


 
No, but the link is added to the mail when sending if the recipient wants to download it. 

On another point, picasa usually creates the subject topic - something like "3 pictures attached" so unless the recipient knows the sender they may not open the mail.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2006)

jprender said:


> Can you not just hold it up to the screen and press <send> ?


Huh!?


----------



## dave28 (17 Dec 2006)

Pee said:


> No, but the link is added to the mail when sending if the recipient wants to download it.
> 
> On another point, picasa usually creates the subject topic - something like "3 pictures attached" so unless the recipient knows the sender they may not open the mail.


 
The sender can change the text of the subject completly so that it makes sense to friends etc. Also delete the adverts / link if they wish. Personally, although I'm just finding my way, I think its very user-friendly.

I'm also with ClubMan regarding the post about "holding it up to the screen ...." ???


----------



## RainyDay (17 Dec 2006)

dave28 said:


> This should be easy but I can't attach a photo to e-mail. The prompt says "file too large". The camera was set at max. resolution - 6m - when photos were taken. Is there a way ?
> Thanks. Dave



Why not upload the photos to a photo sharing site like fotki or flickr instead of emailing them?


----------



## jprender (16 Jan 2007)

Only just saw previous replies now.

Please dont say you thought I was serious with the "hold it up to the screen" suggestion !!

Of course I shud have put one of these thingies  at the end of it !!


----------



## MrD (16 Jan 2007)

To reduce the image size, open it in "Paint" (Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> Paint).

Goto "Image" on the menubar and then to "Attributes"

Reduce the width and height (but try to reduce them by approx the same amount) and then save it (maybe save it with another name so as not to overwrite the original). Note that this will also reduce the quality of the image.


----------

